# usb headphones working - no sound from WMP



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hi folks,

while rattling the ol' keyboard during my sessions at my pc i thought i'd use windows media player and try playing some of my cd's through my usb headphones ONLY it isn't happenin' :sigh:

device manager reports that sound, video and game controllers are aokay i.e. no yellow exclaimation marks against sounds/audio items.

could it be that wmp doesn't/won't play .cda format files; if so, what are my options? 

audio is from onboard sound via an asus mobo a8n32-sli i.e. no pci sound card

thanks for any suggestions.

yo


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi Joe,

Make sure that Windows Media Player is configured to use the headphones for audio output rather than the onboard audio from your motherboard.

Do other system sounds work? Have you tried another media player?


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hi matt,

thanx for your response ray:, i'm kinda following my nose here.
(sorry, this turned out to be a bit longer than i anticipated)

with Windows Media Player open my headphones are NOT listed in the Devices window (only two items are listed, these being Audio CD and Speakers). if i click the button Add... then i'm 'taken' to http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/devices/
not sure where to go from here :4-dontkno so closed the link ?!?!?

if i launch WMP > File > Open > (browse to cd) > the cd tracks are not listed - unless i use the option Files of type: Any File [*.*] :sigh:
when i select Track 1 > Open then wmp displays a list of tracks in its window Find Album Info and promptly 'rattles' through the listing as though attempting (unsuccessfully) to play each in turn.

i've noticed that wmp does not list the .cda format in its drop down list of media types when using the File > Open 'procedure'.

i have a demo of some nch software from http://www.nch.com.au/wavepad/index.html
which i'm trying to get my head around. this s/w seems to be working ok, i.e. does play sounds to the usb headphones.

i thought i could just 'pop' a cd into my player and listen to music while keyboarding, evidently it's not that simple.

from the system tray i can open the Volume icon > Adjust Audio Properties > Audio > and see that the Logitech USB Headset is listed.

ho-hum

kind regards,

yoyojoe


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

In Sounds and Audio Devices from the Control Panel, can you set the default audio output device as the USB headphones instead of your sound card? That should do the trick.

Did these headphones come with a setup CD or anything like that?

BTW, I also use the WavePad software, so I can help you with using that to edit sound files if you need to use it for something.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

yo matt,

the usb headphones were/are already set as the default audio output device.

Logitech driver for the headphones already installed.

i can play sounds to the headphones from the Wavepad s/w (but not from wmp - ???)

seems to me that wmp is not 'picking up' the headphones for whatever reason.

thanx for the wavepad invite; i thought i'd give it a try to see if i could cut music tracks from my cd library to my mobile/cell phone. it was the first/only 'package' that worked without ANY issues so i may well buy into a full copy.

stay cool :grin:,

yo


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try this in Windows Media Player:

Tools > Options... > Devices tab > Speakers > Properties button > Sound Playback > Audio device to use:

Select your Logitec headphones there and see if WMP plays sounds out of them.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hi folks,

how ya doin?

sorry for the delay in getting back to you, the little things (like life) have been getting in the way here.

the problem on my pc is the wmp app is 'broken' (i reckon) and the registry fixer hasn't sorted it SO i guess it's a re-install -when i get around to it :grin:.

thanx for your input.

yo


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If the suggestion I just made didn't work, then you can do a repair install.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/doug92.mspx

It is a non-destructive way to accomplish the same thing.


----------

